# Judicial Review



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,

Any further news on the review that took place on 4/6/15. Just wondering how much more time the judge needs to make a ruling... 6 weeks should be long enough :whip:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Apparently the longest time was eighteen months for a judge to decide ! Its in her hands.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Looks like the judge has ruled in favour of the antis 

Federation of British Herpetologists - J.R. Decision

Does this mean that a benchmark has been set and now pretty much every show is at risk of being cancelled for good or is it up to the individual councils?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Would I be right in thinking that NO reptile shows would possibly / presumably mean a massive increase in traffic in our classifieds ( already easily the best around anyways ) .


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

May do. I guess that only time will tell. There are other outlets like Facebook though.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

I think i misunderstood the nature of this review...first i thought it was the legality of reptile shows (looking into the outdated animal markets legislation)...then i thought it was about the definition of traders as businesses vs private hobbyists...now it looks like it was only about one specific show being closed, and how justified the decision to stop it was.
which of those is right? if it's the latter, it doesn't seem to be as big a problem as the first two. Does this threaten Doncaster in its current form, or others of that kind?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

From what I can understand the Judge refused to pass judgement on Section 2 of the Pet Animals Act which would have defined those issues. She thought that there could be illegal acts at the show and that the show was stopped by the Racecourse and not the council. This is even though the manager or head of the Racecourse who gave evidence was not employed by the Racecourse at the time of the proposed show. 

I don't know what effect this will have on future shows.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! That helps to clear it up a bit.


----------



## iron-clover (Aug 2, 2010)

There certainly would be the possibility of the rest of the breeders meetings (I refuse to call them shows) will be cancelled- with this ruling the APA would be more likely to pressure the other local councils such as Doncaster.

It's a shame, but I can't say I'm entirely surprised by the ruling.


----------

